# PROCO RAT??? how to tell when yours is from?



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

I have a black one. the light is red under the RAT name. it's got the unusual adapter plug. What can I do to see which version it is?

Should I keep it? I'll try and find a picture of it somewhere

thanks 
S


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Check this website out. It sounds to me like you have a Rat II to me, so it's anywhere from 1988-now.


----------



## parns (Oct 1, 2008)

i was wondering about this myself. the one i have is not on there.
here is mine, http://s150.photobucket.com/albums/s105/parnsy/?action=view&current=HPIM1595.jpg

the thing i notice is that it doesn't have the white lining around the controls


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

parns said:


> i was wondering about this myself. the one i have is not on there.
> here is mine, http://s150.photobucket.com/albums/s105/parnsy/?action=view&current=HPIM1595.jpg
> 
> the thing i notice is that it doesn't have the white lining around the controls


If yours doesn't have the LED it's a Small Box Rat. Check out the description of the Small Box, it says that they started with a white border and then reversed the colours later.


----------



## Spankin Allison (Jun 11, 2009)

Hello,i also got a RAT,wich is a clone with all the clippings.But lately i noticed
that there's one called "The dirty rat"..and they reffer to that pedal as to be the sound of what we heard in the 60's.Does someone knows about it?
Can i get the "Dirty rat" tone out of my clone?..Like i said it got all the clippings.
Thanks


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Spankin Allison said:


> Hello,i also got a RAT,wich is a clone with all the clippings.But lately i noticed
> that there's one called "The dirty rat"..and they reffer to that pedal as to be the sound of what we heard in the 60's.Does someone knows about it?
> Can i get the "Dirty rat" tone out of my clone?..Like i said it got all the clippings.
> Thanks


The Dirty Rat uses Germanium diodes to get its fuzzy sound. If you have a switch to select Germanium in your clone (is it a BYOC Mighty Mouse?), then you should be in the right ballpark.


----------



## Spankin Allison (Jun 11, 2009)

hollowbody said:


> The Dirty Rat uses Germanium diodes to get its fuzzy sound. If you have a switch to select Germanium in your clone (is it a BYOC Mighty Mouse?), then you should be in the right ballpark.


Well the pedal is blank,and accesing the clipping options tru 2 3way toggle swicths.I think they reffer to germanium as vintage clipping here.Well thanks,the best thing to do now is to try it..mabye ill get that 60's vibe!

Btw i'm still tear appart between the rat and the big muff when it comes to a darker fuzz tone


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Spankin Allison said:


> Well the pedal is blank,and accesing the clipping options tru 2 3way toggle swicths.I think they reffer to germanium as vintage clipping here.Well thanks,the best thing to do now is to try it..mabye ill get that 60's vibe!
> 
> Btw i'm still tear appart between the rat and the big muff when it comes to a darker fuzz tone


I would say Muff all the way for dark and fuzzy. I found the Rat to be better at brighter, harsher tones. More like a chainsaw than a fuzz.


----------



## Spankin Allison (Jun 11, 2009)

I get you,still, both are much darker then my usual tone.To me alot of pedals gets fuzzy when push to maxium,like my Ds-1,when maxed out.What really strange, is that i read at so many places about the rat and the 60'S...when actualy the first one ever build was in 78!?(According to your link..thanks for posting it)


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Spankin Allison said:


> I get you,still, both are much darker then my usual tone.To me alot of pedals gets fuzzy when push to maxium,like my Ds-1,when maxed out.What really strange, is that i read at so many places about the rat and the 60'S...when actualy the first one ever build was in 78!?(According to your link..thanks for posting it)


Yeah, I know what you're talking about. I used to have a DS-1 and found it got pretty fizzy/fuzzy sounding as you turned up the distortion. Part of that is because the bottom end falls out and you have an emphasized top end (your brighter tone that you're used to). Same thing happens with my Boss BD-2. Sounds great turned low, but cranked it just gets really metallic sounding.

The Muff is the opposite, there's _tons_ of low and middle, but not much in the way of highs unless you really crank the tone knob.

As for the Rat, are you sure you read about someone using it in the 60's or just someone that's been around _since_ the sixties using it? Fuzz and wah pedals have been around since the 60's, but overdrives didn't come along really until the mid-late seventies.


----------



## Spankin Allison (Jun 11, 2009)

hollowbody said:


> As for the Rat, are you sure you read about someone using it in the 60's or just someone that's been around _since_ the sixties using it? Fuzz and wah pedals have been around since the 60's, but overdrives didn't come along really until the mid-late seventies.


Well i'm not sure anymore,maybe is ME that is confuse :/ 
Or maybe i saw a add on ebay or sum review somwhere,where they refer
at it as from the 60's sound,and they didnt nkow what they were talkin about
Anyway thanks for clearing that up...without making me look like a dumb ass


----------



## Spankin Allison (Jun 11, 2009)

hollowbody said:


> As for the Rat, are you sure you read about someone using it in the 60's or just someone that's been around _since_ the sixties using it? Fuzz and wah pedals have been around since the 60's, but overdrives didn't come along really until the mid-late seventies.


That's the kinda thing that got me confuse,the first part of the discription
http://cgi.ebay.ca/PROCO-YOU-DIRTY-RAT-DISTORTION-PEDAL-NEW-IN-THE-BOX_W0QQitemZ310145139339QQcmdZViewItemQQptZGuitar_Accessories?hash=item483617428b&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=65%3A12%7C66%3A2%7C39%3A1%7C72%3A1215%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A1%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50


----------

